# cobia fishing in destin fl



## Brett

Cobes follow the water temperatures they favor.
As surf temps rise in the spring, when they approach 68° F
cobes are following close behind. Destin runs the tournament from March to May.
Pretty good indicator of the time to get amongst 'em, eh?


----------



## BadKnotGuy

Usually they show in solid numbers from the third week or so of March through the first week of May. The peak is typically in mid April. It's a good idea to check the local pier fishing forums in March to see when the first fish is caught. The best days are usually a SE wind with seas 3-5. The higher waves allow you to spot them a little easier and they seem to like to get up on top a little better with those wind conditions (the wind and the current are running against each other when it's blowing from the SE).


----------



## Mooseknuckle

Plan your trip around April 15-ish. The March fish are usually a little more stubborn than that second wave. Come April, more fish and hungrier fish. We hammer those jokers in April.


----------



## bshoup

awesome guys thanks a lot! guess me and my buddy will be coming around mid april then! i ready and excited to get on one or 10


----------

